# Trialer in Osnabrück ?



## Merlin06 (17. Juni 2011)

Hallo, gibt es eigentlich Trialer in Osnabrück und Umgebung?


Hab mal einen durch die Stadt rollen sehen und mal ein Mädel auf einem 20" an einer Fußgängerampel. Eine kontakt aufnahme war da aber nicht möglich.(zu Fuß zu langsam mit Auto zu schnell)

Hab das Trialrad schon länger (erste Standübungen im Wohnzimmer)
aber effektiv und relativ regelmäßig zum üben komme ich seit gut 1/2 Jahr. Die Grundsachen klappen auch recht gut (Trackstand im Stehen und Sitze auf dem Rahmen ,Räderversetzen. Stufen erklimmen usw.) Nur die Sachen die in die höhere höhen gehen klappen leider noch nicht so richtig (eventuell nur vorder oder hinterrad) Nur denke ich das es vieleicht hilft und mehr (noch mehr)Spaß macht wenn man zu zweit oder mit mehreren übt, da man sich da sicher noch was abgucken oder gegenseitig zeigen kann. 

Wenn also jamand lust hat einfach mal melden oder schreiben.


Ach ja ich komme aus Bad Iburg bin aber mobil.
Gruß Jens

Ps. Ab und an bin ich auch mal in Leipzig bei meinen Schwager und das Rad auch. Hatte auch schon den Trialmaniax angeschrieben aber hat nicht geklappt


----------



## Merlin06 (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo, das ist ja schade. Niemand hier in der Nähe am Trialen oder weiß jemand wo vieleicht getrialt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (22. Juni 2011)

Also ich weiß,dass es in Melle einige Motorradtrialer gibt,die regelmäßig auf dem Piesberg unterwegs sind.


----------



## nirode (22. Juni 2011)

Hi,
ich komme aus Hilter und bin auch noch relativer Anfänger  bin vorher mit meinem Dirtbike immer ein bisschen durchs Dorf oder durch Osna gehüpft und fahre jetzt auch erst seit ein paar Monaten Trial. Man könnte ja mal zusammen fahren. Da ich grad mein Abi gemacht habe habe ich auch erstmal Zeit ohne Ende 
Gruß
Nils


----------



## Merlin06 (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo, Hilter ist ja supi. Wenn ich den Fuß über die Straße setzte bin ich schon in Natrup Hilter.

Na dann mal los nur etwas trockener sollte es jetzt mal werden. 
Du hast Post.

Ja Motorradtrial gibt´s hier mehrere Vereine um Osnabrück, nur Fahrradtrial nicht wirklich. Am Piesberg war auch schon mal Fahrradtrial DM Lauf glaube 2008 war das, aber hat sich wohl nicht gelohnt ?!

Gruß Jens


----------



## trialelmi (22. Juni 2011)

Nein das war 2009 in Osnabrück, aber was das mit lohnen zu tun haben soll kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Eine solche Meisterschaft auszutragen ist finanziell nicht wirklich so, das der Verein dort was dran verdient. Ich behaupte mal eher das Gegenteil. 
Aber b2T Ich habe bei mir auf der aktuellen 2011er HP unter den Adressen alleine 3 Personen aus Osnabrück, die Du anfragen könntest. Wünsche viel Erfolg.


----------



## Merlin06 (23. Juni 2011)

Stimmt war 2009, hab´s leider verpasst und ist auch dann leider dort nicht mehr ausgetragen worden. Irgendwie gehts immer ums Geld , zb. der Trucktrial am Piesberg ist gut bekannt und zieht genügend Zuschauer an die auch Geld da lassen und daher findet er auch immer wieder statt (denke ich).

Sportvereine um Osnabrück hab ich diverse im Netz abgeklappert, drunter auch die 2 (TUS Nahne, TUS Engter) aber mit Fahrradtrial haben die alle leider nichts im Angebot,KSV Baunatal liegt 160 km entfernt. Einzig der Stefan Schlie wohnt in der nähe von Osnabrück. 

Auch auf anfrage im weiteren Umkreis gab es die Antwort: nein  leider kein Fahrradtrial, Motorradtrial ja, Fahrrad nein und teilweise auch überhaupt keine Antwort(was ich für ein Verein der von Mitgliedern lebt auch komisch finde).

Na gut trotzdem danke für die Hilfe.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Moritz99 (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
Ich komme aus Bissendorf und möchte auch
unbedingt mit dem trialen loslegen.
Leider gibts da einen Haken
=Ich habe noch kein trial bike.
 Kann man irgentwo in Osnabrück nen trial bike kaufen?
 Welche größe wäre gut(20,24 oder 26)?
Kennt wer nen gutes Gelände?

Gruß Moritz


----------



## Merlin06 (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo Moritz, du hast Elektopost

Gruß Jens


----------



## Aaron_M. (9. August 2011)

.


----------



## bruen (16. August 2011)

moin bryan hier...sind momentan 3 20" zoll trialer und einer mit nem 24" der nen rahmen bruch hat und n neuen bekommt...kommen direkt aus osna und fahren relativ häufig meld dih einfach per pn wegen hamdynr dann könn wir ja mal rolln gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bruen (16. August 2011)

achja und das mädel ht meinen alten rahmen wenns ein monty 221 pro war xD oder eine alternative zum anschreiben wäre bei facebook die seite osnabrück trialer..


----------



## regenmagichnich (17. August 2011)

Hi

Ich trag mich auch mal hier in die Liste ein, bin allerdings noch völlig grün hinter den Ohren und mein Bike kommt erst so nächste Woche. Bin 28.

Bruen, wo fahrt ihr immer so? 

lG
Nico


----------



## bruen (18. August 2011)

wir fahren meistens anner theaterplatte ansonsten am ledenhof, früher gueterbahnhof aber da haben die ja jetzt alles umgebaut.
demnaechst wollten wir mal nach ibbenbueren da richtung hockendes weib
gruß


regenmagichnich schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich trag mich auch mal hier in die Liste ein, bin allerdings noch völlig grün hinter den Ohren und mein Bike kommt erst so nächste Woche. Bin 28.
> 
> ...


----------



## regenmagichnich (18. August 2011)

Ledenhof ist echt ein geiles Terrain! Bekommt man denn dort garkein Ärger mit der Milizens?


----------



## bruen (19. August 2011)

sooo geil is der ledenhof jetzt auch nicht...wird schnell langweilig


----------



## JENSeits (24. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen 

Hättet ihr Lust im September einem blutigem Anfänger ein paar Basistipps zugeben? 
Live ist das ganze doch schöner, wenn man noch in der Runde Spaß haben kann!



LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regenmagichnich (27. August 2011)

Hi =)

Wenn ich bis dahin auch nur einen einzigen Trick gelernt hätte.
Mein Bike ist noch nichtmal fertig aufgebaut...

Wohnst du für nen Monat in Osna oder wie?

lG
Nico



Edit wollte noch sagen: Das gesamte Gelände der Ameosklinik am Gertrudenberg ist auch wundertoll, dort findet man alles was das Trialerherz begeistert =)


----------



## JENSeits (27. August 2011)

Meinst du mich? Nein das ist nur der Zeitraum in dem ich mich ins Auto setzen könnte und genug Zeit hätte die Stunde zu euch rüber zufahren 

Im Winter würde das wohl auch noch gehen denke ich ... 




LG Jens


----------



## regenmagichnich (27. August 2011)

Jep, meinte Dich =)

Vielleicht melden sich ja noch die erfahreneren Osnabrücker...

lG
Nico


----------



## bruen (27. August 2011)

ja beim getrudenberg war ich noch nie..kann man ja mal hin...bei dem  jens dessen nr ich habe melde ich mich wenn wir unterwegs sind...welcher  jens hat denn bei fatzebook die ostrialer seite kommentiert? gruß


----------



## bruen (27. August 2011)

@JENSeits...klar. ich schreibe dich dann an wenn wir unterwegs sind...kannst mir auch gerne deine handynr geben
wie sieht es denn bei euch morgen aus? wenn schönes wetter is hätte ich wohl lust...unser treffpunkt ist meistens vorm theater gruß


----------



## JENSeits (27. August 2011)

bruen schrieb:


> welcher  jens hat denn bei fatzebook die ostrialer seite kommentiert? gruß



heir hier ich


----------



## JENSeits (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde gerne Heute vorbei kommen!


----------



## regenmagichnich (14. Dezember 2011)

Hi Bruen
Fahrt ihr noch oder ist schon Winterpause?


----------



## Insomnia- (25. November 2013)

Wen von euch gibts denn noch bin das Wochenende in der gegend!


----------



## JENSeits (25. November 2013)

mich leider nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin06 (26. November 2013)

_Hallo, meiner einer . Wo bist du den am Wochenende? Ich bin Wahrscheinlich in Bielefeld Brake, zum Nikolaustrial. Gruß Jens_


----------



## Insomnia- (26. November 2013)

Da werd ich auch hinfahren und samstag abend/nacht in Osnabrück ?schinkel? Verbringen.
Je nach wetterlage würde ich Sonntag wohl nochmal fahren wollen


----------



## Merlin06 (26. November 2013)

Wenn das wetter passt könnte man sich im Schinkel j mal Treffen. Dort gibt´s ne Schule mit netten Steinen usw. 
Bin dort aber selber noch nie gefahren. 

Ansonsten auf jedenfall in Bielefeld ,hoffe es ist noch platz in der Halle .


----------

